# Boycotting Gulp and Powerpro! VUDU shrimp????



## GEAUXFIISHING

I am boycotting Gulp / Powerpro and going with: Excite-A-Bite Lures and Eposeidon Superpower braid line.The Gulp is a fish catching machine, but their durability and quality is horrible. About 2 years ago they would last forever and you got more in a pack, but I think Gulp got greedy and made changes. They had a superior product and the quality went down hill. I have bought some Yo-Zuri Excite-A-Bite Lures and will give updates on how they preform. They are a pretty good replica of the Gulp, but at a fraction of the price. Now on to the Powerpro braid, why are you so expensive? I got my new Eposeidon Superpower braid line about 2 weeks ago and I can tell you it preforms great, at a fraction of the price. They are made in the same factory but its just not a big name brand. ( I am not a rep for any company and like to tell my wife, I am a Semi- professional fisherman, HA.) I just like good quality at a good price. Now on to the VUDU shrimp. Where can I buy these guys around Savannah? I have heard GREAT things from multiple fisherman. I  just don't want to have to spend $35 on Amazon to get a few.


----------



## LegendsOfTheCast

You could try Bass Pro but I don't recall seeing them there. Maybe West Marine on Abercorn, been awhile since I've been in there, I don't know what selection they have.


----------



## GEAUXFIISHING

I knew they didn't have them at Bass Pro, I looked for them there one day. I work at Hunter and drove over to West Marine at lunch and low and behold they had them. Thanks


----------



## BigRedObsession

I think Walmart carries a limited supply of vudu. Where do you get that braid you speak of?


----------



## LegendsOfTheCast

Awesome. Might have to pick some up. I'm on terminal leave so I got time to fish. Where you planning on using them shrimp?


----------



## GEAUXFIISHING

Eposeidon Superpower braid can be found on their site or Amazon. I use the 25lb blue braid and it has worked awesome. Can't beat 500m for 20 bucks.I fish Ossabow, the acove and hells gate and down around Bradley cr


----------



## Hooked On Quack

If you don't think the Gulps don't last, let one dry on your hook . . .


----------



## DAWG1419

Vudu shrimp are great. Best shrimp I have used. On the other hand you could just buy you a shrimp mold and pour your own. I pour my own baits and it is by far alot cheaper plus you can pour any color you can dream up.


----------



## BigRedObsession

I just ordered some of that kast king line so if its crap I'm coming back to you for a refund haha.


----------



## Chase4556

GEAUXFIISHING said:


> I knew they didn't have them at Bass Pro, I looked for them there one day. I work at Hunter and drove over to West Marine at lunch and low and behold they had them. Thanks





LegendsOfTheCast said:


> Awesome. Might have to pick some up. I'm on terminal leave so I got time to fish. Where you planning on using them shrimp?



What were the prices on these vudu shrimp?

I work at hunter as well, if yall ever want to go out some time, lets get together. My buddy and I have heard sometimes there are tarpon to be had at Hells Gate, but that it can be a little tricky to navigate the boat in. Going with someone who has been before would be nice.


----------



## GEAUXFIISHING

Well the VUDU are 7.29 at West Marine for 2. I soak everything in Gulp juice" DOAs, Paddlers, Everything". I fish in Hells Gate ALOT and have seen Tarpon jumping but have no clue how to catch or fish for them. I usually do trout, reds and my favorite the flatties. I also want to point out, that I think triple tail are imaginary like unicorns, because I have never seen one. If you want to pay to go after Tarpon, David Newlin is your guy in that spot. He has been catching one a day and I talked him a few times over the weekend. CAPT Mark Lewis might bring you out also. I don't know if he does Tarpon; either way he is a great guide and a friend of mine. BigRedObsession- I will give you a refund, only if you give me the girlie multicolor line you bought


----------



## LegendsOfTheCast

I'd love to go but I don't have a boat. I'd be happy to pitch in for gas, and I'm nasty with a cast net so I could catch any love bait. I down if y'all are. If not that's cool too.


----------



## j_seph

Try you dome of this
http://www.meltontackle.com/products/tuf-line-xp-braid.html


----------



## BigRedObsession

Gfishing, I was tempted at the rainbow roll but I opted for the greyish blue color.


----------



## oneleg

Can't go wrong w/ Vudu shrimp! Extremely durable.  If you lose one of them, it's probably because you hung it up, & that is unlikely due to the shape of the lead attached to it.  We were having same problem w/ gulp.  Every time a trout of flounder short-striked or trash fish for that matter, it meant reaching for a new one.  Vudu holds up great!  Walmart down here (St Marys & Fernandina) carry them 2 for 6.96.  White w/ chartreuse tail is excellent color.


----------



## crackerdave

Hooked On Quack said:


> If you don't think the Gulps don't last, let one dry on your hook . . .


A large "AMEN" on dat one rat der!

Reckon how many hooks have gone into tender fingers trine ta gitter offa said hook.


----------



## scottpriest

BigRedObsession said:


> I just ordered some of that kast king line so if its crap I'm coming back to you for a refund haha.


After I slipped up and created the worlds biggest birds nest out of a 20 dollar spool of Super 8 slick power pro, I tried a 500 yard spool of that Kast king from Amazon. So far I'm happy with it.


----------



## BattleYak

Tybee bait and tackle carries the vudu and kick-a-mullet form Engret baits. They both run around 6.99


----------



## GEAUXFIISHING

Fishing the new stuff in the morning, braid, vudu shrimp and 4" gulp great pladdlers. MONEY


----------



## sea trout

GEAUXFIISHING said:


> Fishing the new stuff in the morning, braid, vudu shrimp and 4" gulp great pladdlers. MONEY



Well how'd it go? been waitin to read if the vu du was the cooler filler upper!!!


----------



## sea trout

Ahhhh sorry, you posted today and said in the morning.
That must mean tomorrow morning


----------



## NCHillbilly

Hooked On Quack said:


> If you don't think the Gulps don't last, let one dry on your hook . . .



That's for sure. Pocketknife and needle-nosed pliers time.


----------



## GEAUXFIISHING

All went well,  chartreuse 4" gulp, magic vudu shrimp and the cheaper braid worked great . 7 keeper trout, 3 flounder and Matt got some under the cork on the vudu. Probably put 10 shorts back. Did not try the excite a bite. Good day fishing though. VUDU DID PREFORM WELL BUT I LOVE MY GULP grub.


----------



## LegendsOfTheCast

Good day on the water, not the best picture. Never mind I cant upload for whatever reason. But Vudu shrimp worked well so did the swimming mullet. Had a blast!


----------



## CBqakNflats

I have fished the Vudu shrimp recently and am pleased with the results.I have fished it primarily under a Cajun Thunder.The manufacturer claims that each bait can catch 50 to 100 trout.That's probably true but don't let a blue or Spanish short bite it...you will reel in a half of a Vudu! They can be found at select Walmarts.I've also noticed a similar bait called H2O express Mojo...appears to be a copy/nock off but probably cheaper.One big word of caution on the Vudu though...DO NOT store them next to or touching other plastics.They will shrivel to nothing.Expensive mistake...I learned the hard way!!


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel

Tybee Bait and Tackle has the shrimp all the time


----------



## kramerfish53

walmart in brunswick 6.96 for vudu only brown awesome bait


----------



## tsharp

I purchased the blue braided line and had no problems with it. I filled a few of my reels, and purchased another spool of 500m. to fill the rest of them. I have caught many of fish with no problems.


----------

